

PredictionBook: a hidden gem I just discovered - suivix
http://predictionbook.com/

======
wlievens
Too bad there's so much spam in there, along the lines of "I predict that this
week I will go to the gym". Should be moderated more intensely to make it more
interesting.

~~~
ivank
The short-term personal predictions you mention are very useful (at least for
the person making them), because you can use them to calibrate yourself
faster. (If you want to get better at predicting, waiting 10 years for a 2021
prediction doesn't help as much.) It can also be fun to put estimates on other
people's personal predictions based on their historical
underconfidence/overconfidence.

It has been suggested that these personal predictions should be in a separate
category, and that might happen.

Also, these articles on PB might be of interest:

<http://lesswrong.com/lw/7z9/1001_predictionbook_nights/>

[http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/8dx/predictionbook_a_sh...](http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/8dx/predictionbook_a_short_note/)

